# Day 2 with Thomas



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

With all this hot weather and storms around we spent a few hours at the dock. Our goal was to find live bait and get some amberjack first. The bait was nowhere to be found so I went to plan B. We had jigs but these guys were not interested in the work involved. I set up a bait rig and dropped down with what we had. The way I rigged it we were in business.










We had to break out the tape measure for this one but he was legal by 2 inches. Much to our surprise we had some bonus fish coming aboard to go in the box. We were into a few almaco jacks and this 24.6 pounder is the biggest I have ever caught or seen around here.



















Because of our late start we were limited on time and the storms were forcing us to change our plans as they started building up again in the afternoon. We decided to run into state water and see if we could pick up a limit of red snapper.










This time the sharks were not as thick and we found the red snapper easily. There were some sharks around looking for a free meal and I dealt with a few of them. As we were finishing up our snapper limit we were lucky enough to land a nice cobia to add to our box.










Once again we had to dodge the storms. We did not want to get trapped in the river in this mess. We were able to ease around the back side of this just getting a little wet. Another one was forming just behind this and we were able to thread the needle between the large one on the lower part and the small one at the top










Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That a good mixed bag of fish.


----------

